# Sonoran Desert Garden...



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

As you all know nothing grows in the desert... well almost nothing.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

This little cactus usually blooms twice...


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic's.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Very Very NICE----------------Thanks for sharing*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Better than corn.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks guys... nothing is getting pollinated. I've only seen a couple of bees... two honeybees, and this unfortunate one.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ouch !
I see several a day in and around my flower bed. I've been picking tomatoes for two weeks now. I keep thinking about taking a pic but put it off and the next thing I know the wife has eaten them. All because she didn't eat some a few months back, they went bad and I threw them in the flowers and buried them.













Grape tomatoes and Roma's


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of other bugs also help in pollinating, looking real good Don, are you eating the flowers also?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

no sir


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice ???? Don.

True hassell... we have some crazy moths around here, and one of them who eat's tomatoes... so I've heard.????


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Everything in the desert is brown and gray.



















































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice Fred.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice pic's Fred*


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

My one green bean...


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

No, no. This a a sonoran garden.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic's.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

So you were down by Tucson? Is that the Boyce Thompson Arboretum?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

azpredator... said:


> So you were down by Tucson? Is that the Boyce Thompson Arboretum?


I was. It's the Sonora desert Museum or whatever that call it. Outdoors, lots of cacti, walk in aviary, humming birds, a few cats, coyote, javalina.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

You should have gone to the International Wildlife Museum (Tucson), they have hundreds of mounted animals, and insects...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The Desert Museum is really nice. When we lived there everyone who came to visit wanted to go there. It's best in the winter or early in the morning when the animals are active.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome pics

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Eric. Love those hummingbirds.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanx guys... the hummingbird photobombed the sunflower.

I made a hummingbird feeder from a Budweiser can and a olive oil bottle, and I think I added to much sugar... they are acting a little aggressive ????.

Strange thing... we always use 1/2 cup sugar to 2 cups R/O water. Well we were running low on sugar last week so we used a package of hummingbird food we had. The hummingbirds wouldn't drink it, and they stopped going to the feeder. ????


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some of that hummingbird "food" contains stuff that's not good for them - like coloring.

My friend, Joanne West, professional photographer of Gold Canyon got a shot like that of a hummingbird. Funny thing, when she saw the bird, she snapped the shutter and missed it. Oddly enough, it appeared on the previous photo she took not even knowing it was there. She sold lots of those photos, too. Here's a link to her site with lots of photos from your area: http://jwestphotography.com/


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Yep... the red dye isn't good for them I've heard. They definitely didn't like the crap we had... it had been sitting around a long time. 
She takes good pictures. I didn't see any bobcats or coyote.

I should probably use my daughter's camera instead of the phone.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We use 1/3 sugar for the hummingbird feeder, they seem to like that recipe.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like a two tailed dragon. Is that a girls head ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like something I did in art class and I ended up with the same question. Gave it to my mother.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

It's a Japanese Foo Dog... Komainu (Korean Dog) in Japan. In Okinawa it's called Shīsā (Lion)... Foo dog, Dragon dog, Lion dog whatever you want to call it. My father bought it in Japan (the 2nd.time he was wounded in combat) and sent home in 1950. It sat in the backyard unscathed until the late 1970's when two juvenile delinquents from the neighborhood tried to steal it. They broke the tail, and ears tips off when they dropped it over the fence. Anyway I was just wondering if anyone was an expert on them ( we have so many ????), I've yet to see one for sale anywhere.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredator... said:


> 20180610_095556.jpg


Tarantula wasp.....the only stinging insect I've been in contact with. I friggin' hate those suckers! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Tarantula wasp.....the only stinging insect I've been in contact with. I friggin' hate those suckers!
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have always called them a Tarantula Hawk...anyway how would you describe the pain Mark? They say it has the most painful sting of all the stinging insects...????


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredator... said:


> How would you describe the pain Mark?


They are super painful. Create an aching & stabbing pain all at the same time and lasts a couple days. Those will make me call off a stand of it flies up to me! Hahahaha...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Lmao...

Seems to be a bunch this year along with the scorpions. I've caught two females with babies so far, the baby scorpions are hitting the ground right now.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredator... said:


> Lmao...
> 
> Seems to be a bunch this year along with the scorpions. I've caught two females with babies so far, the baby scorpions are hitting the ground right now.


Good to know, I haven't done my blacklight search yet....guess I need to grab the carb cleaner and head out tonight. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

They say the female "Tarantul hawks" are the ones who sting... go figure... I can't tell the difference...


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredator... said:


> They say the females are the ones who sting... go figure I can't tell the difference...


Yeah I'm not getting close enough to try to find out. Kill 'am all!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

We have seen lots of scorpions... more than usual.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredator... said:


> We have seen lots of scorpions... more than usual.


When I was in the past industry briefly I learned that when we have really warm winters like this past one the scorpions molt 1 extra time...which in turn means they breed 1 more time that year, lots more scorpion babies in the late winter.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We got video of a Tarantula Hawk dragging away a baby Tarantula while at the outdoor museum.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

fr3db3ar said:


> We got video of a Tarantula Hawk dragging away a baby Tarantula while at the outdoor museum.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


nice... They lay their eggs in the live Tarantula.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Cool Fred...

The sunflowers seem to be attracting some bees.


----------

